
$1B and Beyond - chicagoquant3
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/1-billion-beyond-jared-broad/
======
jaredbroad
I'm Jared the founder of QuantConnect. Happy to answer any questions! We're
really excited to be sharing this milestone and have some incredible projects
in the works!

